
New UK Platform Connecting Athletes and Showcasing Talent in Sport- PLEASE SHARE - PlayerTapes
http://www.playertapes.com
======
PlayerTapes
Hello Everyone!

UK users- PLEASE SHARE:)

This may or may not be your thing, but i'm sure many of you know someone that
might be interested in what I am developing:

At PlayerTapes.com we recognise that there is an overwhelming volume of
untapped sporting talent just waiting to be discovered across the UK. The
difficulty for most athletes however, is attracting the audience required to
make that big splash and truly create a name for themselves. At
PlayerTapes.com we want to challenge the status quo and bring the stage to
athletes.

​

Working with sporting organisations around the UK we want to uncover talent
from the grass roots upwards, and in doing so disrupt the old-fashioned talent
model that currently exists. Inspired by success stories such as Jamie Vardy
and Ricky Lambert, who were confined to the lower ranks well into their golden
years of physical performance, we want to fast-track talented athletes to the
level at which they deserve to play. The global sporting industry needs a
shake-up, and PlayerTapes.com is here to break the mould!

Thank you for reading, and please share with anyone that you think would be
interested!

